# Where did the elk go?????



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got a cow tag for the cache unit; I did my pre hunt homework. I kept an eye on them during the muzzy hunt. And I hunted all day Saturday and today and have not seen one elk. I can't even find any fresh sign.:? And before anyone says it I'm not road hunting I hiked nearly 10 miles today (and my legs are feeling it). They were there just a week ago... guess it's just a continuation of my consistent luck. Anywho, if anyone has a tip for a frustrated cache unit hunter I'd appreciate it. Like I said I only have a cow tag so no spikes are in danger.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you in higher elevations? If there is snow there they may have started the migration towards Hardware?? I have a friend who owns some higher ground near Morgan and he reports that they start heading that way as soon as they see snow.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the Cache Cow tag as well, but I have not had a chance to get out yet. My next door neighbor filled his tag on the opener up Logan Canyon. I hope that this helps... 

I have seen elk by the herds this year, but I have still never taken a cow in the Cache unit nor a spike. I got a 6x6 last year with a limited entry cache south tag but the cows and the spikes just seem to evade me. I am going up on Wednesday and honestly if I dont get an elk it is the expectation but if I do it is just another bonus.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I promise that if you never use the word "anywho" ever again that you will find some elk.

Cows are very transient right now and are going to be where the green stuff is up until they are forced to change their diet to roughage. Hang in there!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Once the Cache herd gets pressured in certain parts of the unit, they completely abandon the area. The lead cows know the safe areas and they make a beeline for it taking all that will follow with them......it happens every year as far back as I remember. Think about where you encountered elk during the deer hunt, and that's where they'll likely be now.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Saturday I worked the Sinks area from Temple peak rd north to Deadman's Gulch. (8000-8700ft) Thinking the snow scared them off I worked the Dip Hollow area Monday (7000-7800ft). Today I worked Franklin but all I saw was over grazed cattle leftovers I came home early because my feet are killing me. Going to rest up and try again in the morning. I know they've got to be in the sinks area. They were there last week and we hunt there for spikes during the muzzy season (never seeing spikes) but have seen lots of elk there in November. The grass is still green and abundant. I keep telling myself there's plenty of hunt left but I just can't believe they cleared out so fast.
I assume they are primarily eating the grass; am I wrong?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Once the Cache herd gets pressured in certain parts of the unit, they completely abandon the area. The lead cows know the safe areas and they make a beeline for it taking all that will follow with them......it happens every year as far back as I remember. Think about where you encountered elk during the deer hunt, and that's where they'll likely be now.


I've not hunted the general season deer hunt in over 20 years. In fact this is the first center fire hunt I've been on in over 20 years. I've been muzzleloading all this time. I was just thinking today that this is the first hunt I've ever been on with a scope on my gun. As a boy I had open sights on my deer rifle.
No school like the old school I guess.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My buddy has the same tag- we are heading out Friday morning to hopefully find one! I haven't been out looking for them, but I have a friend that is up Logan Canyon often and has seen plenty of elk. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

*I Have the Same Tag*

I have the same tag, but have been unable to get out due to work. Any feedback on what you are finding would be much appreciated. I probably won't get one this year, but I sure am excited to get out and hike around.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Mavis, how long does the season last?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Till the 17th it's the general season. I wish they'd let me hunt it during the deer muzzy season like they do the big bull tags.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

From the Field regulations book
There is some flexibility if you are an antlerless elk permit holder who also possesses a permit to hunt any one of the following seasons:
• General buck deer (archery, muzzleloader or any legal weapon)
• General bull elk (archery, muzzleloader or any legal weapon)
• Limited-entry buck deer (archery, muzzle- loader or any legal weapon)
• Limited-entry bull elk (archery, muzzle- loader or any legal weapon)
• Antlerless elk
If your buck deer or bull elk permit and your
antlerless elk permit are for the same area, you may use your antlerless elk permit during your buck deer or bull elk season, using the weapon listed on your buck or bull permit. However, you may not use your buck deer or bull elk permit during the antlerless season, unless the seasons overlap.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

awbmab said:


> From the Field regulations book
> There is some flexibility if you are an antlerless elk permit holder who also possesses a permit to hunt any one of the following seasons:
> • General buck deer (archery, muzzleloader or any legal weapon)
> • General bull elk (archery, muzzleloader or any legal weapon)
> ...


Ahh CRAP!!! I've read the regs top to bottom before but forgot about this. I could have had one during the deer hunt. <50 yards and only 500 yards or so from the road.
I may cry... or puke


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dude that sucks.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Have you been able find any cows yet?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope; worked my can off up and down the draws in elk valley yesterday and saw only moose. Today I learned the hard way the old road from hardware through pleasant valley is closed during hunting season (don't get down there much) so I gave cherry/high creek area a try but the weather socked in and visibility was so poor and I was wet so I gave up at 4ish.
I've still not seen any elk... Strange considering the area I've covered
I'll be at it again in the morning


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Mavis... If it makes you feel better I just barely hunted rock creek from Thursday to Saturday along the baxter sawmill area and the peavine area bordering the SJ Ranch CWMU and I did not see a single elk. I managed across some fresh tracks and some fresh droppings but physically I did not see a single elk. I have both a spike tag and a cow tag. I will be back at it on Wednesday and Thursday which are the last 2 days of the hunt. 

Still working on a game plan for Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Same here I cant believe I hunted almost all the daylight hours this week and tracks are all I saw. I hiked from left hand up hog hole (I think thats what it's called) almost all the way to hardware and back yesterday and all I saw were cattle. It's crazy steep I'd not recommend it for fun. I don't have much experience elk hunting I've done the spike hunt for a few years but I always found elk just no spikes. I don't hunt sundays but other than that I've been out the rest of the days. I've got to go back to work this week so I might get an evening or two but I'm smelling tag stew again. I spent most of last night reading up on "how to find elk" on the interwebs and i'm convinced luck has the bulk of the say in success. I do believe you can increase you luck by work but I've not done so. Still I've enjoyed getting two weekends; we don't get those on the muzzy hunts and I like that I can take my boy with me. It's tough to miss school these days.
Best of luck to you.


----------

